# SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio - NO SOUND!



## lochenjons (Apr 20, 2008)

So on my Toshiba Qosmio F25-AV205 laptop with Window XP service pack 2, i have integrated audio by SoundMAX. One day, sounds just decided to not play. I checked everything in the device manager, everything was working fine. Drivers were all updated, and I even downloaded new drivers from toshiba and installed them. Nothing happened. 

everything in the volume control is working, wave is up and nothing is muted or turned down. Sound appears to play but nothing happens. Volume icon is in taskbar like it usually is. 

Can anyone help me out here? The only thing I can think of that would affect this is when I was using FL studio (audio program) a couple of weeks ago, it called for me to install ASIO4ALL (some program with some more audio drivers or something) and I installed and everything was fine. It was just completely randomly I was watching a video on youtube when my laptop decided to die on me. If anyone could help me out or point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sagikissvirag (Dec 1, 2008)

I know this post was a long time ago (and my english is not native)

But I have found tonight this post several times, because i had the same problem, and the solution was funny...

so, i cant hear sound despite everything looks all right with sound in device manager, volume contorlls, drivers...

but I forgot that i have an extra key on the top of the keyboard which i was never used, and controll volumeDD


----------

